# Need Suggestions on Tutorials for MS-Office



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

Firstly guys I'm Sorry if this is posted in the wrong section.
I have been using MS-Office for quite sometime now but however except the basic functionalities I don't seem to learn more.
I would want to learn more especially when it comes to MS-Excel. 
Can someone suggest me some good resources preferably books.
Not ebooks or online tutorials because if I have the Hard Bound version I can learn anywhere say in office or at home or on any laptop PC that I can get hold of.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

Check out this Microsoft Office 2013: All-in-One for Dummies (English) - Buy Microsoft Office 2013: All-in-One for Dummies (English) by Peter Weverka Online at Best Prices in India - Flipkart.com or for online lynda.com


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> for online lynda.com



Bro I think that site is paid one.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Bro I think that site is paid one.



Yeah it is but there are other sites from where you can get it for free if you know what I mean.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah it is but there are other sites from where you can get it for free if you know what I mean.



bro can you check your inbox and reply?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> bro can you check your inbox and reply?



And also replied back.


----------



## jalal (Sep 7, 2015)

I think youtube is the best place for learning anything. You can search on youtube and learn many things. And you can also ask google. Google will help you a lot. Thank you,.


----------

